# [SOLVED] Saitek Cyborg X Joystick not working with Windows 7 32-bit



## FlyingScotsman (Jun 21, 2011)

I am having an issue connecting my Saitek Cyborg X joystick to my friends desktop computer. I have been running it without issue for several months on my HP Pavilion dv6 laptop running Windows 7 Professional, everything worked the first time and has been fantastic. I just tried installing it on his desktop machine with the following specs:

Windows 7 32-bit

Aspire M3100 Motherboard

4 GB RAM

AMD 64 x2 3.2 Ghz Processor


The odd thing is we cannot even get the computer to recognize the joystick. The LED indicating that the joystick is on lights up without fail, but it never shows up in Device Manager, Devices and Printers, and is generally never found by Windows. I took the extra step of trying it through my USB hub (which has its own external power supply) and it would still not work (thus ruling out an insufficient power supply). I also tried all of the USB ports on his computer, with all other USB devices unplugged. This is the same exact setup that has never failed me on my dv6, and I am at a loss as to why this is an issue. I would really appreciate anyone's help with this, thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Saitek Cyborg X Joystick not working with Windows 7 32-bit*

have you tried adding it through new devices


----------



## FlyingScotsman (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Saitek Cyborg X Joystick not working with Windows 7 32-bit*

I have indeed, Windows does not see it there either. Also, I tried plugging it back into my computer as a quick test, and it wouldn't work there either. A friend suggested that, since the desktop I tried it in initially is a custom build it may have overvolted the USB connection and fried the joystick, which is definitely possible. I am also wondering if it isn't something that was going to happen to it anyway, since Saitek apparently has quality issues with a lot of its stuff. Strangely enough, I have never seen this issue appear in a review or other forum, only that the buttons fall off or that an axis doesn't work. I have double checked every connection and device on my dv6 and the desktop, and everything else is perfectly happy. Its just the joystick that is malfunctioning.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Saitek Cyborg X Joystick not working with Windows 7 32-bit*

Sounds like it is faulty. And it's not something that I would blame on "custom built" computer. All hardware fails sooner or later.


----------



## FlyingScotsman (Jun 21, 2011)

Indeed, I ended up swapping it out for a new one and I haven't had any problems since that. Thanks for your help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

